# 05 Big Bear front diff lock



## Sfuller (May 25, 2013)

Hello, I am new to this forum. I was wondering if anyone can help me. Long story short I was wondering if its possible or if any one has put a cable front diff lock on their big bear? I also have an 08 650 brute and like the manual diff lock. I know I can get a DGL for the front but would rather have a manual diff lock. Thanks in advance to any responses to this.


----------

